# Music on a CUT !



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

I thought listening to music, while using the Bobcat, would be nice.  I had an old walkman type sound system that came with a headset. I mounted the radio to the right side hand rail, using an old bicycle light mount. I removed the light and drilled two small holes in the bracket of the radio and screwed it to the mount. The mounting bracket has a ball swivel on one end and a jaw clamp on the other. A single bolt and wing-nut holds everything together. Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Will there be cap in Bobcat future


----------

